# نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست*

*نعم*

*الكتاب المقدس  هو كلمة الله*

*ردٌّ على  كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"*

*جون جلكرايست*






*هذا الكتاب:*

*طالعنا السيد أحمد ديدات من جنوب إفريقيا بكتيب عنوانه: Is  The Bible God's Word?  تُرجم إلى العربية بعنوان: "هل  الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"*

*وننشر هنا ترجمة لكتاب المحامي جون جلكرايست من جنوب إفريقيا, وهو الذي اشترك في مناظرات كثيرة مع السيد ديدات ودحض مزاعمه *

*- ( ولم تنشر بالعربية أو الإنكليزية من قبل مركز احمد ديدات لكونها شهادة ضده في مناظراته) وهو هنا يردّ على مزاعم ديدات.*


*الناشرون *



*مقدمة:*

*لا تعتقد أكثرية المسلمين أنّه لكي تصبح مسلماً حقيقياً عليك أن تهدم ديانة الآخرين. على أنّه توجد بعض الاستثناءات لهذه القاعدة, منها أحمد ديدات, الذي دأب على مهاجمة المسيحيين وديانتهم بروح تذكرنا بالحروب العقائدية القديمة. ومن محاولاته الحديثة للنيل من المسيحية كتيبه بعنوان: "هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟" والذي نُشر لأول مرة من مركزه لنشر الإسلام في دربن سنة 1980.*

*وفي كتيِّبه هذا يسعى ديدات جاهداً لإثبات أنَّ الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يكون كلام الله. وربما يتأثر ببحثه هذا, وقد يقتنع به أيضاً, الجهَّال أو من هم على غير علم بالأمور. لكن أصحاب المعرفة الحقيقية بالنصوص, وبما كتبه التاريخ عن القرآن والكتاب المقدس, يدركون فوراً تفاهة محاولاته.*

*ويبدو أنَّ ديدات نفسه على علم تام بما هو فيه من ضعف, ولذلك - وحتى يغطي ضعفه - لجأ إلى أسلوب التحدّي بعبارات وقحة ليعطي الانطباع بأنَّ أمام نظر القارئ بحثاً مقنعاً لا يمكن الردّ عليه! وفي تقرير عن ندوة اشترك فيها ديدات قال أ.س.ك. جومّال Jommal: " حتى إذا كانت قضية المرء ضعيفة ولا يمكن الدفاع عنها, ففي استطاعته من خلال جرأته الخطابية أن يحمل السامع معه وأن يسيطر على الجماهير ويجتذبها في صفّه".*

*ونحن نعرف أنَّ جومَّال قد اعتمد على طريقة ديدات في كتابه "الكتاب المقدس: كلمة الله أم كلمة إنسان؟" والذي أشار إليه ديدات في صفحتي 44 و51. ويظهر يقيناً أنَّ ديدات نفسه لجأ لنفس هذا التكتيك في كتيبه الذي يهاجم فيه الكتاب المقدس. ومن الواضح أنَّ كلاً منهما يحاول جاهداً أن يعلّم بأنَّ ما يقوله ضد الكتاب المقدس يستحيل الدفاع عنه.*

*يزعم ديدات بكل جرأة في صفحة 14 من كتيّبه أنه إذا قُدّر لأي مسلم أن يعطي نسخة من كتيّبه إلى أي مبشر أو لشهود يهوه طالباً رداً كتابياً فلن يراهم مرة أخرى, ناهيك عن أي إمكانية لاستلام ردّ.*

*لقد سئمنا نحن المسيحيين من محاولات هذا الرجل على مرّ السنين للنيل من إيماننا, ولكننا وحتى نقضي على وهمه بأنَّ كتيّبه سوف يطارد أي مبشر, ويُرجعه إلى بلده نهائياً, عزمنا على كتابة الرد الذي طلبه ديدات. ولقد سبق أن رددنا على مطبوعات أخرى أصدرها, ونلاحظ باهتمام أنّه بينما في استطاعتنا دائماً أن ندحض تعدّياته, فإنّه وبصفة دائمة يبرهن على عدم قدرته على أن يواصل القول والرد علينا. وهذا في ذاته يحمل برهان العجز من جانبه!ثلاث درجات من الشواهد*

*يبدأ ديدات كتيّبه باقتباسات من اثنين من المؤلفين المسيحيين هما سكروجي وكراج, بما معناه أنَّ هناك عنصراً بشرياً إيجابياً في الكتاب المقدس. ثم بوقاحة يستنتج الآتي في كتابه الذي نرد عليه "هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟": "هذان الدكتوران في علوم الدين يخبراننا بأوضح لغة ممكنة أنَّ الكتاب المقدس هو من خَلْق البشر" صفحة 2. إنَّ ما يهمله ديدات, وبدهاء, هو أن يعلن لقرائه أولاً أنّ الكنيسة المسيحية تمسَّكت وبصفة دائمة بأنَّ كلمة الله كتبها "أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ" 2بطرس 1:20,21 . وثانياً إنَّ سكروجي وكراج لم يكونا "يفشيان سراً" كما يقول ديدات بخيلاء بل كانا يعلنان أنَّ الله أعلن كلمته بواسطة أنبيائه, إذ "تكلَّم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس". وعندما يستشهد ديدات بما ورد في كتاب كراج "نداء المئذنة" فإنَّه, وبدهاء شديد, يلوي الكلمات ويخرجها من مضمونها. فكراج يتكلم عن العنصر البشري في الكتاب المقدس, ليبرهن لنا ميزة يتفوَّق بها الكتاب المقدس على القرآن. فأهل القرآن يقولون إنَّ القرآن خالٍ من أي عنصر بشري, أما أهل الكتاب المقدس فيقولون إنّ الله اختار بقصدٍ أن يعلن كلمته بواسطة كتابات أنبياء ورسل موحى لهم, وذلك ليس فقط لينقلوا الكلمة للناس, ولكن لتصل الكلمة للناس على مستوى فهمهم وقدرة إدراكهم. فالرسول لا يستلم كلمة الله فحسب, بل ويستطيع بنفسه, بوحي الروح القدس, وبدون أي إمكانية لأي خطأ, أن ينقل ما تعنيه تماماً إلى قرائه. وهذا ما لا يفعله القرآن لأنّه كما يقولون خالٍ من أي عنصر بشري. ويقسم ديدات الكتاب المقدس إلى "ثلاث درجات من الشواهد" صفحة 4, وهي: كلام الرب, ثم كلام نبي الرب, ثم كلمات المؤرخ. ويستشهد ديدات بفقرات حيث يتكلم الله, وأخرى حيث يتكلم المسيح وأخيراً حيث تُروى أشياء عن المسيح, مشيراً بخيلاء أنّ المسلمين حريصون على التفريق بين هذه الثلاثة. ويقر ديدات أنّ القرآن وحده يحتوي على كلمة الله, بينما يحتوي الحديث على كلمات النبي, وتحتوي كتب أخرى على كتابات المؤرخين. ثم ينتهي إلى القول: "يُبقي المسلم, وبحرص, فاصلاً بين هذه الأنواع الثلاثة السابقة من الشواهد, فكلٌ له مكانته, ولا يساوي بينها أبداً" صفحة 6.*

*ويدهشنا كثيراً أنَّ رجلاً يتظاهر بأنَّه عالم في الإسلام يمكن أن يقول هذا! فهو بالتأكيد يعرف أنَّه لا صدق البتة فيما صرَّح به. فأولاً يحتوي القرآن على فقرات كثيرة تسجل كلمات أنبياء الله. وعلى سبيل المثال نقرأ أنّ زكريا النبي قال: "رَبِّ  أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ وَامْرَأَتِي عَاقِرٌ" سورة آل عمران 3:40. فإذا كان القرآن حسب زعم ديدات يحتوي فقط على كلمة الله, بينما كلمات الأنبياء هي في الحديث فقط, فكيف يوضح لنا وجود كلمات النبي زكريا في سورة آل عمران؟*

*والقرآن يحتوي على كلمات ملائكة إلى محمد, وليست كلمة الله إليه: "وَمَا نَتَنَّزَلُ إِلاَّ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِينَا وَمَا خَلْفَنَا وَمَا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيّاً" سورة مريم 19:64. فهذه الكلمات موجّهة كما هو واضح إلى محمد مباشرة من الملائكة, فهي  كلمات ملائكة وليست كلمات الله.*

*أضف إلى ذلك أنَّ في الحديث كلمات كثيرة ليست كلمات أي نبي بل واضح أنها كلمة الله. وهي المعروفة بالحديث القدسي, وهذا مثال لها: "عن أبي هريرة قال: رسول الله صلعم قال الله تعالى: لقد أعددتُ لعبيدي الأتقياء ما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر" صحيح مسلم.*

*والحديث مليء بمثل هذه الأقوال. أضف إلى ذلك أنّ في القرآن والحديث الكثير الذي قراءته تشابه تماماً فقرات في الإنجيل, مما يزعم ديدات بأنها أقوال مؤرخين. فرواية القرآن لقصة مولد المسيح من مريم هي تماماً من "النوع الثالث" المستشهَد به في كتيب ديدات: "فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانْتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَاناً قَصِيّاً. فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ" سورة مريم 19:22و23, وما يقوله القرآن هنا عن مريم لا يختلف في روايته عما ورد في إنجيل مرقس 11:13 عن المسيح. ومع ذلك فإنَّ ديدات وهو يستخدم هذه الآية من إنجيل مرقس كمثال يقول إنّ هذه الرواية لم ترد في القرآن!!*

*ونستنتج من ذلك حتماً أنَّ جهود ديدات للتفرقة بين القرآن والكتاب المقدس مؤسسة كلها على منطق زائف. فالقرآن يحتوي على أقوال أنبياء, وروايات تاريخية على امتداد صفحاته, ولا يمكن لأحد أن يقول إنه يحتوي على كلمة الله وحدها! أيضاً يحتوي الحديث على أقوال الله وأقوال الأنبياء. فعندما يقول ديدات إنَّ هذه الثلاثة أنماط من الشواهد - أقوال الله والأنبياء والمؤرخين - يحرص المسلمون على إبقائها منفصلة فإنّه بذلك يدلي بتصريح زائف, هو نموذج للكثير من تصريحاته التي نجدها في كتيبه.*

*واضح من البداية أنَّ مجادلات ديدات ضد الكتاب المقدس هي بغير مبرّر, ويستمر اتجاهه هذا في كل كتيّبه.*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست*

*الترجمات المتعدّدة للكتاب المقدس*

*يبدأ ديدات الفصل الثالث من كتيّبه منكراً أنَّ الكتب المقدسة اليهودية والمسيحية والتي يتكوَّن منها الكتاب المقدس هي التي يعترف بها القرآن باعتبارها التوراة والإنجيل أي العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. ويزعم ديدات أنّ التوراة والإنجيل الحقيقيّين الذين أُعلنا لموسى والمسيح مختلفان تماماً عما هو موجود اليوم.*

*وهذه المحاولة للتفرقة بين "الكتاب المقدس" و"الكتب المشار إليها في القرآن" يصعب قبولها بجدية. وحتى إذا كانت هذه الفكرة منتشرة في العالم الإسلامي فليس هناك أي برهان من أي نوع يمكن أن يؤيّدها.*

*ولم يرد في التاريخ في أي زمان أنَّ كتباً كهذه قد أُعلنت لموسى أو المسيح, أو أنَّ توراة أخرى أو إنجيلاً آخر بخلاف العهد القديم والعهد الجديد كان لها وجود في أي وقت. علاوة على ذلك فالقرآن نفسه لم يفرّق بين هذه الكتب وكتب اليهود والمسيحيين المقدسة, بل على العكس من ذلك يقرر بوضوح أنها هي الكتب التي يتمسَّك بها اليهود والمسيحيون باعتبارها كلمة الله.*

*وفي محاولاته لتأييد نظريته أنَّ التوراة والإنجيل هما كتب غير تلك التي في الكتاب المقدس, يضطر ديدات إلى الاستناد على الرأي الشخصي غير الموضوعي, فيقول: "نحن المسلمين نؤمن... نحن نؤمن... نحن بإخلاص نؤمن...". وهكذا دون أن يكون قادراً على تقديم ولو دليل واحد واهن يساند إيمانه هذا! ومن الغريب أنّه ينسب خطأ للمسيحيين ما هو عليه بأنه صاحب "عقلية عنيدة" في صفحة 3 - وكل البراهين التاريخية تقف ضد ما يقوله ديدات, فأقواله مجرد تخمينات خالية من أي أساس أياً كان نوعه.*

*ويقول ديدات إنّ الله حفظ القرآن تماماً وحماه من كل عبث بشري لمدة أربعة عشر قرناً صفحة 7. ونقول: كم هو غريب أنّ نفس هذا الإله لم يحفظ ولو نسخة واحدة من التوراة والإنجيل, فكيف نصدّق أنَّ مالك الملك يحفظ القرآن ولا يحفظ ما نزَّل من قبله؟ إنَّ هذا التناقض لا يمكن قبوله أو تصديقه أساساً, لأنّ الحاكم الأزلي لهذا الكون لا بد وأن يتصرّف في جميع الأزمنة بغير تغيير أو تبديل, ودون تضارب. ولا يمكن لأحد أن يتوقع منا أن نؤمن أنَّ الله, وبطريقة معجزية, حفظ أحد كتبه تماماً بدون أي تغيير ولعدة قرون, ورغم هذا لم يحتفظ ولو بنسخة واحدة من التوراة والإنجيل! إنّه لمن الصعب هضم هذا القول!*

*ومهما كان من أمرٍ فإنَّ القرآن نفسه - وبصورة لا غموض فيها - يؤكد أنَّ توراة اليهود كانت معتبرة وصحيحة في أيام محمد, وأنَّ الإنجيل كذلك هو الذي كان لدى المسيحيين في ذلك الوقت. ولم يقرّ اليهود والمسيحيون في أي وقت عبر التاريخ بأي كتب على أنها كلمة الله المقدسة بخلاف تلك المعروفة عندنا اليوم. ومن النصوص القرآنية التي تثبت ذلك: "وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ؟" سورة المائدة 5:43. "وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ" سورة المائدة 5:47.*

*من المستحيل أن نفكر كيف كان للمسيحيين في وقت محمد أن يحكموا بالإنجيل إذا لم يكن لديهم هذا الإنجيل! وفي سورة الأعراف 7:157 يقرّ القرآن مرة أخرى أنّ التوراة والإنجيل كانا في حوزة اليهود والمسيحيين في زمان محمد, وأنها نفس الكتب التي قبلوها باعتبارها التوراة والإنجيل. ولا يمكن لأحد أن يقول إنّ هذين الكتابين هما بخلاف كتب العهدين القديم والجديد كما يحتويهما الكتاب المقدس في يومنا هذا. علاوة على ذلك نلاحظ أنَّ مفسرين معروفين ومنهم البيضاوي والزمخشري يقرون علناً أنَّ كلمة "الإنجيل" ليست عربية أصلاً, ولكنها مأخوذة من الكلمة اليونانية التي كان المسيحيون أنفسُهم يستخدمونها لوصف البشارة. ولقد حاول بعض علماء القرآن القدامى أن يجدوا أصلاً عربياً لهذه الكلمة, غير أنّ هذين المفسرين الخبيرين رفضا هذه النظرية بازدراء. وهذا يؤكد أنَّ الإنجيل لم يكن طيفاً أو خيالاً كُشف عنه هكذا للمسيح ثم اختفى كل أثر له على نحو غريب, ولكنه العهد الجديد الذي نعرفه اليوم تماماً. ونفس الشيء يمكن أن يُقال عن "التوراة" فهي كلمة ذات أصل عبري, وهي الاسم الذي أعطاه اليهود أنفُسهم دواماً لكتب العهد القديم كما هي معروفة لنا اليوم.*

*وهكذا فإنّ القرآن - وبدون أي تحفُّظ - يقرّ أنَّ الكتاب المقدس نفسه هو كلمة الله بالحقيقة. وديدات يعرف هذا كحقيقة, ولذلك يحاول أن يراوغ ويحتال مدَّعياً أنّ هناك "نصوصاً" متعددة للكتاب المقدس متداولة في يومنا هذا. وفي هذا سوء توضيح ماكر للحق. فهو يهمل أن يوضح لقرائه أنّه يشير إلى "ترجمات" إنجليزية مختلفة للكتاب المقدس منتشرة بكثرة في أنحاء العالم اليوم. فديدات يتكلم عن الترجمة المعروفة بترجمة الملك جيمس kjv والترجمة المنقّحة rv والترجمة المنقحة الأخرى المعروفة باسم rsv وكان يتحتم على ديدات - بما تفرضه عليه الأمانة - أن يوضح أنَّ هذه ليست نصوصاً مختلفة للكتاب المقدس, لكنها ترجمات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الإنجليزية, وهذه الترجمات الثلاث مأخوذة من النصوص الأصلية العبرية واليونانية للعهدين القديم والجديد, والتي حفظتها الكنيسة المسيحية سليمة منذ أجيال عديدة قبل الزمان الذي عاش فيه محمد, وسوف نتأمل الفروق بينها. على أنّه من المفيد أن نشير هنا إلى الحماس الصاخب الذي دبَّ بين قادة المسلمين في جنوب إفريقيا في سنة 1978 حول توزيع ترجمة إنجليزية للقرآن لمحمد أسد هناك أيضاً العديد من الترجمات المختلفة للقرآن إلى اللغة الإنجليزية, كما هو الحال في وجود ترجمات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس. لكنّ النص الأصلي العربي القديم واحد, ولا نصَّ آخر سواه.*

*لقد كان ردّ الفعل ضد ترجمة "أسد" للقرآن عنيفاً حتى أنّ المجلس الإسلامي في جنوب إفريقيا, وفي تصريح علني, حضَّ على عدم توزيع هذا الكتاب بين المسلمين في جنوب إفريقيا. ولم يتعامل أحد مع أي ترجمة للكتاب المقدس في اللغة الإنجليزية بمثل هذا العنف في أي وقت من الأوقات. لذلك فإنَّ قراء ديدات يجب أن لا ينخدعوا بما يقوله من أنّ هناك نصوصاً مختلفة للكتاب المقدس, وعليهم أن يدركوا أنّ ديدات يضع غشاوة على أعينهم حين يخدعهم بقوله إنَّ الكنيسة المسيحية لديها أكثر من كتاب مقدس واحد!*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست*

*الكتابات المشكوك في صحتها الأبوكريفا*


*ويستطرد ديدات فيدلي بافتراء زائف آخر مدَّعياً أنَّ: "البروتستانت كانت لديهم الجرأة لحذف سبعة من كتاب ربهم" صفحة 9 ويقصد ديدات بذلك كتب الأبوكريفا, وهي كلمة تعني الكتب المشكوك في صحة نسبتها إلى مؤلفيها.*

*وقول ديدات هذا يظهر أنَّ معلوماته عن الكتاب المقدس فقيرة للغاية. فهذه الكتب من أصل يهودي, ولم تكن تشكل في أي وقت جزءاً من العهد القديم, لقد اعتبرها اليهود كتب قراءة, لا كتباً مقدسة. وبما أنَّ اليهود هم حفظة الكتب الإلهية, ومنهم أخذ الجميع, فكلامهم في مثل هذه القضية هو المعوَّل عليه. وقد رفض اليهود هذه الكتب لاعتقادهم أنها غير موحى بها, للأسباب الآتية:*

*1 لغتها ليست العبرية التي هي لغة أنبياء بني إسرائيل ولغة الكتب المنزلة - فقد كُتبت باللغة اليونانية.*

*2 لم تظهر هذه الكتب إلا بعد زمن انقطاع الأنبياء. فإنَّ ملاخي آخر أنبياء اليهود قال في الأصحاح 4:4-6 من نبوّته إنّه لا يقوم نبي بعده غير يوحنا المعمدان, الذي يأتي بروح إيليا. فأجمع أئمة اليهود على أنّ آخر أنبيائهم هو ملاخي. وورد في كتاب "الحكمة" أنّه من كتابة سليمان, ولكن الكاتب أخطأ واستشهد ببعض أقوال النبي إشعياء وإرميا, مع أنهما كانا بعد سليمان بمدة طويلة. ومما يدل على خطئه قوله إنَّ اليهود كانوا أذلاء, مع أنهم كانوا في عصر سليمان في غاية العز والمجد.*

*3 لم يُذكر في أي كتاب منها أنها وحي, بل اعتذر كاتب "حكمة سيراخ" عن السهو والخطأ. ولو كانت وحياً لما طُلب فيها من القارئ غض الطرف عما بها من الزلل.*

*4 لم يعتبر اليهود هذه الكتب من كتبهم المنزلة, ولم يستشهد بها المسيح ولا أحد من تلاميذه, ولم يأتِ لها فيلو ولا يوسيفوس بذكر - مع أنّ المؤرخ يوسيفوس ذكر في تاريخ أسماء كتب اليهود المنزلة.*

*5 لم يدّع أحد بتنزيل هذه الكتب إلا بعد 400 سنة من التاريخ المسيحي, ولم يعتبرها أحد من أئمة المسيحيين من الكتب المنزلة, ولم يذكرها مليتو أسقف ساردس الذي كان في القرن الثاني من التاريخ المسيحي من الكتب المقدسة, ولا أوريجانوس الذي نبغ في القرن الثاني, ولا أثناسيوس ولا هيلاريوس ولا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم, ولا أبيفانيوس, ولا إيرونيموس, ولا روفينوس, ولا غيرهم من أئمة الدين الأعلام الذين نبغوا في القرن الرابع. وكذلك لم يذكرها المجلس الديني الذي التأم في لاودكية في القرن الرابع, مع أنّه حرر جدولاً بأسماء الكتب المقدسة الواجب التمسّك بها. والكاثوليك يرجعون إلى قراره.*

*6 إنها منافية لروح الوحي الإلهي, فقد ذُكر في حكمة سيراخ تناسخ الأرواح, والتبرير بالأعمال, وجواز الانتحار والتشجيع عليه, وجواز الكذب, وغير ذلك.*

*وبناءً عليه فإنّ هذه الكتب لم تُحذف من الكتاب المقدس كما يوحي بذلك ديدات مخطئاً. على أنّ الكاثوليك, ولأسباب معروفة لديهم, يعطون هذه الكتب صفة الكتب المقدسة.*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست*

*العيوب الجسيمة*




*وبطبيعته العدوانية المعتادة يتحدَّى ديدات المؤمن المسيحي أن يلمّ أطراف شجاعته ليواجه أقسى ضربة, كما لو أنَّ ما سيقوله ديدات غير معروف لدينا إطلاقاً. وهو يستشهد بكلمات من مقدمة الترجمة المنقحة المعروفة باسم RSV ويضع خطاً تحت هذه الكلمات في كتيبه: "إنّ الترجمة المعروفة بترجمة الملك جيمس تحتوي على عيوب جسيمة, وهذه العيوب كثيرة ومهمة بحيث تتطلّب المراجعة" صفحة 11.*

*هذه "العيوب" ما هي إلا عدد من القراءات المختلفة التي لم تكن معروفة للمترجمين الذين أعدّوا ترجمة الملك جيمس في أوائل القرن السابع عشر. وقد تعرَّفت الترجمة المنقحة التي تمَّت في القرن الحالي على هذه القراءات, وذكرتها كحاشية أسفل الصفحات المحتوية على هذه النصوص. علاوة على ذلك فإنه بالنسبة لآية مثل الواردة في 1يوحنا 5:7 أوردتها ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV لأنّ المترجمين أخذوها من أقدم المخطوطات المعروفة لهم, بينما استبعدتها الترجمة المنقحة RSV لأنّ أحدث المخطوطات التي تمَّ اكتشافها وقت تجهيز تلك الترجمة لم توجد فيها هذه الآية.*

* ونقدّم على ذلك الملاحظات التالية:*


*1 يجب أن نشير مرة أخرى إلى أنّ ترجمتي الملك جيمس والترجمة المنقحة ما هما إلا ترجمتان لنصوص الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الإنجليزية من اللغة اليونانية, وأنَّ هذه النصوص في مخطوطات قديمة محفوظة لم يحدث بها أي تغيير. لدينا حوالي 4000 من المخطوطات اليونانية, يرجع تاريخها إلى ما لا يقل عن مائتي سنة قبل محمد وقبل الإسلام.*

*2 ليس هناك أي تغيير أساسي بأي شكل في التكوين أو التعليم أو العقيدة الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس في الترجمة المنقحة RV, أو في ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV, أو الترجمة المنقحة RSV أو أي ترجمات إنجليزية أخرى, فإنّ جوهر الكتاب المقدس لا تغيير فيه إطلاقاً.*

*3 هذه ليست نصوصاً وأصولاً مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس. لقد سمعنا القول إنّ هناك فقط قرآناً واحداً, بينما المسيحيون لديهم نصوص مختلفة للكتاب المقدس. وهذه مقارنة خاطئة بصفة مطلقة, لأنَّ هذه "الترجمات" للكتاب المقدس ما هي إلا ترجمات للغة الإنجليزية من النصوص الأصلية العبرية واليونانية. وبالمثل فهناك ترجمات باللغة الإنجليزية متعددة للقرآن, ولكن لا يدَّعي أحد أنها "نسخ" و"أصول" مختلفة للقرآن. وبنفس الطريقة لدينا ترجمات إنجليزية متعددة, ولكن بمقارنة سريعة بينها سيتضح على الفور أنَّ لدينا كتاباً مقدساً واحداً فقط.*

*نعم هناك قراءات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس, ونحن كمسيحيين نؤمن بالنزاهة التامة في كل وقت, ولا يسمح لنا ضميرنا أن نتحاشى الحقائق, كما أننا لا نؤمن أنه يمكن تحقيق أي شيء بالتظاهر أنّ مثل هذه الاختلافات لا وجود لها.*

*ونحن لا نرى أنَّ هذه القراءات المختلفة تثبت أنَّ الكتاب المقدس قد تغيَّر. إنَّ أثرها على الكتاب قليل, ويمكن تجاهلها, ويمكننا بثقة أن نؤكد أنَّ الكتاب المقدس بشكل عام سليم ولم يحدث به أي تغيير بأي طريقة.*

*مع ذلك, لم نتوقف أبداً عن أن نتعجب من الادّعاء العام لدى المسلمين أنّالقرآن لم يتغيّر أبداً, بينما يُدَّعى أنَّ الكتاب المقدس قد حُرّف! مع أنَّ التاريخ ونصوص القرآن والكتاب المقدس تشهد كلها أنَّ التوراة والإنجيل سليمان بالصورة التي كُتبا بها أصلاً, رغم وجود قراءات مختلفة للنص هنا أو هناك. ونحن نقول الحق حينما نقرر أنَّ الادّعاء بأنَّ القرآن لم يتغيّر, بينما الكتاب المقدس قد تغيَّر هو أكبر أكذوبة قيلت على مرّ الزمن!*

*لقد آن الأوان ليخبر علماء الدين المسلمون في كافة أنحاء العالم تلاميذهم وتابعيهم بالحقيقة! هناك دليل قوي أنّه عند تجميع القرآن لأول مرة بمعرفة الخليفة عثمان في مجلد واحد رسمي, كانت هناك مخطوطات متعددة تحتوي على قراءات مختلفة. وخلال حكمه كان المسلمون في أنحاء متفرقة من سوريا وأرمينيا والعراق يتلون القرآن بطريقة تختلف عن طريقة تلاوته في بلاد العرب. وللحال طلب الخليفة عثمان نسخة القرآن التي كانت في حيازة حفصة واحدة من زوجات محمد, وهي ابنة عمر وأمر زيداً بن ثابت وثلاثة آخرين أن يعملوا نسخاً من هذا النص وأن يصححوا حيثما لزم الأمر. وعندما كمل العمل أمر عثمان بإعدام كل نسخ القرآن. ولما جُمع المصحف وجَّه عثمان بمصحف إلى مكة احترق سنة 200 هـ, ووُضع مصحف في المدينة فُقد أيام يزيد بن معاوية. ووُجِّه مصحف إلى العراق فُقد أيام المختار. ووُجِّه آخر إلى الشام. وأمر عثمان العمال أن يجمعوا ما عندهم من المصاحف ويَغْلوا له الخل ويسرّحوه فيه ويتركوه حتى يتقطع ويهترئ, ولم يبق منه شيء, وتوعَّد من يخالف أمره.*

*ولم يحدث في تاريخ المسيحية في أي وقت من الأوقات أنّ أحداً حاول أن يُضفي صفة الرسميَّة على نسخة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس معتبراً أنها النسخة الحقيقية, ثم يبيد كل النسخ الأخرى. لماذا أصدر عثمان الأمر بإبادة جميع نسخ القرآن الأخرى المتداولة؟ *

*لا يمكننا إلاّ أن نفترض أنّه كان يؤمن أنها تحتوي على عيوب من الكثرة والجسامة بحيث تتطلب لا مجرد التصحيح بل الاستئصال الكامل. فإذا قوَّمنا تاريخ نصوص القرآن عند هذه النقطة وحدها, نجد أنّ القرآن الذي أُضْفيت عليه الصفة الرسمية بأنّه الصحيح وحده, أصدر القرار بصحَّته الإنسان وليس الله, وحسب استحسان الإنسان وليس بوحي رباني. ويصيبنا الفشل إذا حاولنا أن نعرف على أي أساس اعتُبرت نسخة عثمان أنها الوحيدة الصحيحة للتداول! وسنقدم الدليل على أنّ مخطوط ابن مسعود كان أحق بأن يُعتبر أحسن النسخ المتداولة. ولو أنّ أي نسخة منها ما كانت لتُعتبر بحق صحيحة بسبب ما بينها من اختلافات كثيرة.*

*ومن المؤكد أنه لم يكن هناك قرآن واحد متداول يتفق تماماً مع نسخة "حفصة" ولذلك أمر عثمان بإحراق جميع النسخ الأخرى. وهذا دليل على خطأ القائلين إنَّ القرآن لم يحدث فيه أي تغيير بأي شكل من الأشكال!*

*1 هناك البرهان الذي لا يقبل المناقشة أنّه حتى مخطوطة عثمان الرسمية المنقحة من القرآن أبعد من أن تكون صحيحة. وفي غالبية الأحاديث الإسلامية المعترف بها نقرأ أنه حتى بعد إرسال هذه النسخ من القرآن فإنّ زيداً نفسه تذكر آية كانت ناقصة, قال زيد: "**فُقدت  آية من الأحزاب حين نسخنا المصحف, كنت أسمع رسول الله يقرأ بها. فالتمسناها فوجدناها عند خزيمة بن ثابت الأنصاري "من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه" فألحقناها في سورتها في المصحف". قال ابن حجر: "وكان ذلك في سنة 25". وذهب بعضهم إلى أنه في سنة ثلاثين.*

*فإذا صدقنا هذا البرهان وليس هناك ما يخالفه نَخْلُص إلى أنه لم يكن هناك قرآن واحد صحيح وقت عثمان.*

*2 هناك آيات بل وحتى فقرات كاملة قد حُذفت من القرآن. قال أبو عبيد: "حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر, قال: "ليقولَن أحدكم قد أخذت القرآن كله, وما يدريه ما كله؟ قد ذهب منه قرآن كثير. ولكن ليقل قد أخذت منه ما ظهر". وقال حدثنا ابن أبي مريم عن أبي لهيعة عن أبي الأسود عن عروة بن الزبير عن عائشة قالت: "كانت سورة الأحزاب تُقرأ في زمن النبي مائتي آية, فلما كتب عثمان المصاحف لم نقدر منها إلا على ما هو الآن". وقال حدثنا اسماعيل بن جعفر حذفنا الأسانيد قال لي أُبي بن كعب: كأين تعد سورة الأحزاب؟ قلت: اثنتين وسبعين آية أو ثلاثاً وسبعين آية. قال: إنها كانت لتعدل سورة البقرة, وكنا نقرأ فيها آية الرجم. قلت: وما آية الرجم؟ قال: "إذا زنى الشيخ والشيخة فارجموهما البتة نكالاً من الله, والله عزيز حكيم".*

*ورد في الحديث: "لقد أقرأنا رسول الله آية الرجم: الشيخ والشيخة فارجموهما البتة بما قضيا من اللذة". قال عمر: "لولا أن تقول الناس زاد عمر في كتاب الله لكتبتها" يعني آية الرجم. وقال في البرهان: "ظاهره أنَّ كتابتها جائزة, وإنما منعه قول الناس". وهذا دليل واضح على أنَّ القرآن كما هو بين أيدينا اليوم تعوزه الصحة, لأن الآية الخاصة برجم الزناة غير موجودة ضمن نصوصه. وفي مكان آخر في الحديث نجد دليلاً آخر على أنَّ آيات وفقرات معينة كانت في وقت من الأوقات جزءاً من القرآن ولكنها حُذفت من نصوصه. من الواضح إذن أنَّ النص المُسلَّم للقرآن كما هو متداول في العالم اليوم ليس هو النص الأصلي.*

*حدَّث حجاج عن ابن جريج قال: أخبرني ابن أبي حميد عن حميدة بنت أبي يونس, قالت: "قرأ عليَّ أبي وهو ابن ثمانين سنة في مصحف عائشة أنّ الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي, يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً, وعلى الذين يصلون الصفوف الأولى". قالت: "قبل أن يغيّر عثمان المصاحف".*

*وحدَّث عبد الله بن صالح عن هشام وعن أبي واقد والليثي قال: "كان رسول الله إذا أُوحي إليه أتيناه فعلمنا ما أوحي إليه. قال: فجئت ذات يوم فقال إنّ الله يقول: "إنَّـا أنزلنا المال لإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة, ولو أنّ لابن آدم وادياً لأحبَّ أن يكون إليه الثاني, ولو كان له الثاني لأحبَّ أن يكون إليهما الثالث, ولا يملأ جوف ابن آدم إلا التراب, ويتوب الله على من تاب". ولكن هذا غير موجود اليوم في القرآن.*

*وأخرج الحاكم في المستدرك عن أبي بن كعب قال: قال لي رسول الله إنّ الله أمرني أن أقرأ عليك القرآن, فقرأ: "لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين" ومن بقيتها: "لو أنَّ ابن آدم سأل وادياً من المال فأُعطيه سأل ثانياً. وإن سأل ثانياً فأُعطيه سأل ثالثاً, ولا يملأ جوف ابن آدم إلا التراب, ويتوب الله على من تاب" و"إنَّ ذات الدين عند الله الحنيفية غير اليهودية ولا النصرانية, ومن يعمل خيراً فلن يكفره".*

*فأين ذهبت  هذه الآيات؟*

*نناقش الآن نسخة عبد الله بن مسعود. وما يُقال عن هذه النسخة بصفة عامة ينطبق على باقي النسخ التي أُبيدت بناءً على أوامر عثمان. كانت هذه النسخة تعتبر لدى مسلمي الكوفة النسخة الرسمية للقرآن. وعندما أرسل عثمان الأمر أول مرة بحرق جميع النسخ عدا النسخة التي في حوزة حفصة, رفض ابن مسعود - ولبعض الوقت - أن يتخلّى عن نسخته التي نافست نسخة حفصة على أنها النص الرسمي. وابن مسعود هو أحد المسلمين الأوائل, ومن أوائل معل‍ّمي قراءة وتلاوة القرآن. كما كان يُعتبر لدى الكثيرين كأحد أحسن المراجع فيما يتعلق بنصوص القرآن. وفي إحدى المناسبات قام بتلاوة ما يزيد عن سبعين سورة من القرآن أمام محمد, ولم يجد أحدٌ أيَّ خطأ في تلاوته. صحيح مسلم. مجلد 4.*

*وفي كتاب الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد مجلد 2 كان عبد الله بن مسعود موجوداً عندما كان محمد يراجع القرآن مع جبريل كل سنة. وورد في الحديث الصحيح أنَّ محمداً قال: "خذوا القرآن عن أربعة: عبد الله بن مسعود, وابن أبي كعب, وأبي حذيفة, ومعاذ بن جبل". وبدأ بابن مسعود. وهذا يعني أنّ ابن مسعود كان المرجع الأول.*

*ومن الغريب أن نكتشف أن نسخته تختلف عن نسخ الباقين بما في ذلك نسخة حفصة في مواضع كثيرة. ففي سوة البقرة وحدها توجد 149 حالة على الأقل يختلف فيها عن النصوص الأخرى المتداولة, وبالأخص نص حفصة.*

*يبرز أمران  من كل هذا:*

*1 يظهر أنَّ نسخة ابن مسعود كان لها أساس أرسخ من نسخة حفصة باعتبارها أحسن نسخة للقرآن, خاصة وأنّ محمداً اعتبره أحسن أربعة يُرجَع إليهم في القرآن.*

*2 كانت هناك اختلافات نصّية كثيرة جداً بين النسختين. فإذا أخذنا في الاعتبار أنّ حوالي 12 نسخة أصلية أخرى من القرآن كانت موجودة لرجال بارزين مثل سالم وأبي بن كعب, وأنها كانت تختلف اختلافاً جوهرياً عن نسخة حفصة أيضاً بينما تتفق غالباً مع نسخة ابن مسعود, فلا بد أن نستنتج أنَّ هذا الدليل ينفي الوهم بأنَّ القرآن لم يحدث به أي تغيير!*

*والحقيقة هي أنَّ تاريخ نصوص القرآن يشابه تماماً تاريخ نصوص الإنجيل, فكلا الكتابين حُفظ جيداً بطريقة ظاهرة, وكل منهما في تكوينه الأساسي ومحتواه تسجيل مقبول لما كان عليه في الأصل. لكن لم يُحفظ أيٌ من الكتابين كليةً بدون خطأ أو عيب نصّي. لقد عانى كلٌ من الكتابين - هنا وهناك - من تفسيرات مختلفة في النسخ الأولى المعروفة لنا, لكن لم يُحرَّف أيٌ منهما بأي شكل من الأشكال. وإنّ المسيحيين والمسلمين الجادّين سوف يقرّون هذه الحقائق بأمانة.*




*الاختلاف الوحيد بين القرآن والإنجيل اليوم هو أنّ الكنيسة المسيحية - ومن أجل الحقيقة - قد حفظت بعناية النصوص المختلفة التي وُجدت, بينما المسلمون - وفي وقت عثمان - وجدوا أنّه من الملائم أن يبيدوا على قدر الإمكان كل أدلة النصوص المختلفة للقرآن, بقصد إقرار نص واحد للقرآن لجميع المسلمين في العالم. وقد يكون هناك نص واحد للقرآن في التداول اليوم, ولكن لا يمكن لأحد أن يدَّعي بأمانة بأنه تماماً ذلك الذي سلَّمه محمد لرفقائه. لم يذكر أحدٌ - في أي وقت - لماذا استحقت نسخة حفصة أن تُعتبر معصومة, بينما يتوافر الدليل على عكس ذلك, حيث يُفترض أنّ نسخة ابن مسعود أحقّ كثيراً بأن تُعتبر أحسن النسخ المتوافرة.*



*ولا يجدي القول إنّ القرآن اليوم واحد في العالم نفعاً! إنّ قوة أي سلسلة تساوي فقط قوة أضعف حلقة فيها, والحلقة الضعيفة في تاريخ نصوص القرآن هي أنه في تلك الأيام الأولى البالغة الأهمية, وُجدت نسخ مختلفة ومتخالفة من القرآن, وقام الدليل على أنّ النسخة التي أُقرَّت نهائياً ورسمياً كأحسن هذه النسخ أبعد من أن تكون كاملة أو صحيحة‍!*

*والذين لا يحبون الحق ولا يحترمون البراهين السليمة القوية هم فقط الذين سيدَّعون أنّ الإنجيل قد حُرّف, بينما القرآن لم يتغيّر. قد يتصوّر مثل هؤلاء - وبإعجاب - أنَّ قضية إيمانهم قد خُدمت على نحوٍ كبير بمثل هذا التشويه للحق. لكن الله الذي هو حق ويحب الحق لن يقبل منهم هذه الدعاية غير الصحيحة.خمسون ألف خطأ؟!*

*يقدّم ديدات بعد ذلك صورة لصفحة من مجلة اسمها "استيقظوا - AWAKE" يرجع تاريخها إلى سبتمبر أيلول 1957 وينشرها جماعة **شهود يهوه** وهم طائفة أقلية **غير  مسيحية** تستشهد بمجلة غير  دينية اسمها "لوك - LOOK" تقول إنّ هناك "تلاميذ جدداً" يقولون إنّ هناك نحو خمسين ألف خطأ في الكتاب المقدس!*

*ومن الغريب أنَّ ديدات لا يورد أي ذكر ِلهُوية هؤلاء الذين أطلق عليهم اسم "تلاميذ جدد", كما لم يقدم حتى دليلاً بسيطاً بمَثل واحد لهذه الأخطاء الكثيرة بها. ولا يمكننا إلاّ أن نفترض أنَّ هذا الادّعاء نظري محض نبع من انحيازٍ مُبالغ فيه ضد الإنجيل وكل تعاليمه.*

*ولسوء الحظ فإنّ الذين يشاركون ديدات في هذا الانحياز يبتلعون طوعاً أو كرهاً ما يقرأونه ضد الإنجيل, حتى لو كان عسر القبول أو غير منطقي. ولكن كيف يقبل ديدات كل تهمة يقرأها ضد الإنجيل دون أن يبذل أدنى جهد للتحقُّق منها؟ ومن الصعب علينا أن نعتبره جاداً حين يقول: "ليس لدينا الوقت ولا المساحة لنفحص عشرات الآلاف من العيوب الجسيمة والبسيطة التي يحاول مترجمو النسخة المنقحة المعروفة باسم RSV أن ينقحوها" صفحة 14.*

*إنَّ ما يعنيه هو أنه لا يعرف شيئاً عن عشرات الآلاف من الأخطاء في الإنجيل! ومن هذه الأخطاء المزعومة يقدم أربعة فقط لندرسها. 
*

*والآن, بافتراض أنَّ مثل هذا الرجل - بما تحت تصرفه من هذه الذخيرة من الأخطاء المزعومة - يستطيع أن يقدم في أربع حالات فقط دليلاً قاطعاً على تحريف الإنجيل, فمن حقنا أيضاً أن نفترض أنَّ هذه الأمثلة الأربعة هي أقوى ما يمكن أن يقدمه. فلنفحصها إذن:*


*1 الأول: وهو ما نفترض أنه أهم "خطأ" يدَّعي ديدات أنه في إشعياء 7:14: "وَيُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ" ترجمة KJV أما في الترجمة المنقحة فبدلاً من كلمة "العذراء" نقرأ أنَّ "شابة" ستحبل وتلد ابناً. ويقول ديدات إنَّ هذا أحد أكبر الأخطاء في الكتاب المقدس. هذه الكلمة في النص العبري الأصلي هي " ALMAH علماه" وهي ما نجده في كل النصوص العبرية لكتاب إشعياء. وعليه فليس هناك اختلاف من أي نوع في النص الأصلي. القضية إذن هي قضية ترجمة. إنَّ الكلمة العامية التي تُسمَّى بها العذراء في اللغة العبرية هي "Bethulah بتوله" بينما تعني كلمة "Almah علماه" شابة ودائماً غير متزوجة. ولهذا فإنَّ ترجمة RSV تعطي ترجمة صحيحة للكلمة, والمترجم الجيد دوماً ينقل المعنى الحقيقي للأصل, ومعظم المترجمين الإنجليز يترجمون هذه الكلمة "عذراء". وقد واجه المسلمون الذين ترجموا القرآن إلى الإنجليزية كثيراً من مثل هذه الصعوبات في تعاملهم مع النص العربي.*

*كان الحَبَل بطِفْلٍ المعجزة التي انتظرها اليهود. وواضح أنَّ حبل "شابة" ليس آية, فهذا أمر شائع في كافة أرجاء العالم. ولكن المعجزة هي أن تحبل العذراء وتلد طفلاً. هذه هي آية المسيح عندما حبلت به العذراء مريم. ويستخدم إشعياء النبي كلمة "Almah علماه" بدلاً من "Bethulah بتوله"لأنَّ بتوله تعني عذراء, وتعني أيضاً أرملة عفيفة كما ورد في سفر يوئيل 1:8. فالذين ترجموا الكلمة "شابة" كما ورد في ترجمة RSV أعطوا ترجمة حرفية للكلمة, بينما أعطى الذين ترجموها عذراء كما في ترجمة KJV المعنى المقصود من سياق النص. وفي كلتا الحالتين كانت الشابة عذراء كما هي مريم بالحقيقة عندما حبلت بالمسيح. فالقضية مجرد قضية ترجمة من اللغة الأصلية إلى الإنجليزية. وليس لها علاقة أو تأثير على سلامة وكمال النص الأصلي للكتاب المقدس. وهكذا تسقط تماماً أول نقط ديدات.*




*2 الثاني: هو نص إنجيل يوحنا 3:16 ويُقرأ هكذا في ترجمة KJV " لأنه هكذا أحبّ الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد His onl begotten son لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية". أما الترجمة الإنكليزية المنقحة RSV فقد ترجمت "ابنه الوحيد" إلى His only son. ويزعم ديدات أنَّ حذف كلمة Begotten دليل على أنَّ الإنجيل حدث به تغيير! ومرة أخرى فإنَّ هذا أمر يتعلق بالترجمة, لأنَّ المعنى الصحيح للكلمة في الأصل اليوناني هو "وحيد". وفي كلتا الترجمتين لا يوجد فرق بين his only son وبين his only begotten son لأنَّ كليهما ترجمة مناسبة للأصل اليوناني, وتعطي نفس المدلول "يسوع هو ابن الله الوحيد". ولا نستطيع أن نفهم زعم ديدات أنَّ الترجمة المنقحة RSV جعلت الإنجيل أقرب للقرآن الذي ينكر أنَّ يسوع هو ابن الله, فهذه حقيقة مؤكدة في ترجمة RSV كما في ترجمة KJV. ونؤكد مرة أخرى أنه لا تغيير في الأصل اليوناني, وأنَّ القضية هي ببساطة قضية ترجمة. وهكذا تنهار أيضاً ثانية نقاط ديدات.*

*ولتوضيح ما نعنيه أكثر نشير إلى ترجمات للقرآن في الإنجليزية لسورة مريم 19:88: "وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَانُ وَلَداً". وقد نقل ديدات هذه الآية من ترجمة عبدالله يوسف علي للقرآن. وفيها: God Most Gracious has begotten a son بينما في ترجمات القرآن لمحمد بكتل, ومحمد علي, ومولانا داريابادي, لا نجد كلمة begotten وإنما كلمة taken. فإذا كان منهج ديدات الفكري مما يمكن تصديقه, فبموجبه يتوافر الدليل على أنَّ القرآن أيضاً قد تغيَّر - وواضح أنَّ هذا لم يحدث! نعلم أنَّ قراءنا المسلمين سوف يقولون فوراً إنَّ هذه ترجمات إنجليزية, وإنَّ الأصل العربي لم يتغيَّر, مع أنَّ كلمة begotten ليست موجودة في الترجمات الأخرى للقرآن. وهذا ما يدعونا بالمثل لمطالبتكم أن تكونوا واقعيين هنا أيضاً. ليس هناك ما يمكن قوله ضد سلامة الإنجيل لمجرد أنَّ كلمة begotten كما هو الحال في القرآن وُجدت في ترجمة واحدة دون باقي الترجمات.*




*3 المثل الثالث الذي أورده ديدات هو أحد العيوب التي صحَّحتها ترجمة RSV, وهذا ما نقرّ به. ففي 1يوحنا 5:7 في ترجمة KJV نجد آية تحدِّد الوحدة بين الآب والكلمة والروح القدس, بينما حُذفت هذه الآية في ترجمة RSV. ويظهر أنَّ هذه الآية قد وُضعت أولاً كتعليق هامشي في إحدى الترجمات الأولى, ثم وبطريق الخطأ اعتبرها نُسَّاخ الإنجيل في وقت لاحق جزءاً من النص الأصلي. وقد حُذفت هذه الآية من جميع الترجمات الحديثة, لأنَّ النصوص الأكثر قِدَماً لا تورد هذه الآية. ويفترض ديدات أنَّ "هذه الآية هي أقرب إلى ما يُسمِّيه النصارى بالثالوث الأقدس وهو أحد دعائم النصرانية" صفحة 16.*

*وللرد على ديدات نقول: إذا كانت عقيدة الثالوث مؤسسة على هذه الآية وحدها - فإنَّ هذا يجعلنا نعيد تفكيرنا في تلك العقيدة. لكن أي فاحص أمين للعقائد المسيحية يقرّ صراحة - كما يفعل كل الكاثوليك والبروتستانت والأرثوذكس وغيرهم من المسيحيين - وبرأي واحد: أنَّ عقيدة الثالوث هي العقيدة الوحيدة عن الله التي نحصل عليها من تعاليم الإنجيل ككل. ففي أمر المسيح: "اذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالِابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ" متى 28:19 يستعمل المسيح كلمة "اسم" في صيغة المفرد في اليونانية عكس الجمع لثلاثة أشخاص. وفي الإنجيل كلمة "اسم" التي تُستخدم في مثل هذا السياق تشير إلى طبيعة وصفات الشخص أو المكان الموصوف. وهكذا يتكلم عن اسم "واحد" فقط للآب والابن والروح القدس, بما يعني وحدة مطلقة بينهم. وعن "اسم" واحد فقط بما يعني تشابهاً كاملاً كلياً في الصفات والجوهر. وهذه الآية برهان على عقيدة الثالوث وتؤكدها. وغيرها كثير. ولا نستطيع أن ندرك كيف يمكن أن يؤثر إلغاء 1يوحنا 5:7 - في الترجمات الحديثة - على العقيدة المسيحية على أي نحو. وبناءً عليه لا يستحق الموضوع أن يكون محل أي تفكير جدي!*




*4 النقطة الرابعة لديدات هي مجرد وهم خاطئ حتى لتصيبنا الدهشة لجهله المطبق العميق. يزعم ديدات أنَّ "كاتبي الأناجيل الكنسيَّة الموحى إليهم لم يسجلوا كلمة واحدة عن صعود المسيح للسماء" صفحة 19. ويأتي هذا الزعم بناءً على تصريحين عن صعود المسيح في إنجيلي مرقس ولوقا, وبخلاف هذين التصريحين فإنَّ كُتَّاب الإنجيل - كما يدَّعي ديدات - لم يشيروا بأي شكل لواقعة الصعود. ولكن الحقيقة هي عكس ذلك, فكُتاب الأناجيل الأربعة عرفوا عن هذه الحقيقة تماماً, فأشار يوحنا للصعود ما لا يقل عن إحدى عشرة مرة. ففي إنجيله يقول المسيح: " إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ" يوحنا 20:17.*

*وعلاوة على إنجيله كتب لوقا أيضاً في سفر أعمال الرسل, وأول ما يذكره لوقا فيه حقيقة صعود المسيح للسماء: "وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ, وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ" أعمال الرسل 1:9.*

*ويتكلم متى ومرقس بانتظام عن مجيء المسيح ثانية متى 26:64 ومرقس 14:62. فكيف يمكن أن يأتي من السماء إذا لم يكن قد صعد إليها من قبل؟!*

*وفي الختام نشير إلى أنَّ الفقرات الواردة في مرقس 16:9-20 ويوحنا 8:1-11 لم تُحذَف من الإنجيل ثم أعيدت فيما بعد كما يزعم ديدات. لقد تضمَّنت ترجمة RSV هذه الفقرات لأنَّ علماء الدين اقتنعوا تماماً أنها جزء من النص الأصلي. وحقيقة الأمر أنَّ هذه الفقرات توجد في بعض المخطوطات الأكثر قِدَماً ولا توجد في البعض الآخر. ومراجعو ترجمة RSV لا يعبثون بالكتاب المقدس كما يدَّعي ديدات, لكنهم ببساطة يحاولون أن يجعلوا ترجمات الكتاب المقدس للإنجليزية أقرب ما تكون للنصوص الأصلية, وذلك على عكس اتجاه عثمان الذي أباد كل ما يخالف - بأي شكل - نصَّه المفضَّل.*

*ولا يضيرنا في شيء أنَّ المخطوطات الأصلية للكتاب المقدس غير موجودة لدينا اليوم, فحفظ المواد التي كُتبت عليها مستحيل, لأنَّها جلود وورق. أما كلمة الله نفسها فتبقى إلى الأبد!*

*ولا بدَّ أنَّ السيد ديدات يعلم أنَّ أقدم نسخة موجودة للقرآن اليوم **ترجع للقرن الثاني الهجري**- أما المخطوطة الأصلية فليست موجودة**.*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست*

*"الله" في  الكتاب المقدس*






*في صفحة 22 من كتيِّبه "هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟" يعيد ديات طبع نبذة يزعم أنها ترينا الكلمة العربية "الله ALLAH" موجودة في ترجمة سكوفيلد للكتاب المقدس. ولحُسن الحظ فإنَّ الدليل في هذه الحالة موضوع أمامنا لنتأمله. ففي ترجمة سكوفيلد للكتاب المقدس نجد تعليقاً في هامش الكتاب وليس في النص نفسه يقول إنَّ اسم "الله" في اللغة العبرية هو "إلوهيم ELOHIM". وهو مشتقٌ من كلمتين "إل EL" ومعناها قوة, و"ألاه ALAH" ومعناها يحلف.*

*ويعلّق ديدات على ما جاء بهامش ترجمة سكوفيلد, فيقول: "يبدو أنَّ النصارى اعترفوا أخيراً أنَّ اسم الرب الصحيح هو "الله Allah". ولكنهم لصعوبة هذه الحقيقة عليهم قاموا بكتابتها ب L واحدة. وفي الطبعة التي تلتها من مرجع سكوفيلد للكتاب المقدس كانت مطابقة تماماً للطبعة السابقة, ولكنهم "بشطارة" وخفَّة يد استطاعوا أن يتخلَّصوا من كلمة " ALAH" فلم يبقَ لها أثر" صفحة 2.*

*وديدات هنا يحاول التدليل على نقطة يصعب تصوّرها! فكلمة " ALAH" العبرية معناها "يحلف", فكيف يجعلها ديدات برهاناً على أنَّ كلمة "الله" العربية تعني "الإله"؟! إنَّ اللغة العبرية ليست هي العربية! فبأي منطق, وعلى أي أساس يحلل ديدات الكلمات؟*

*ويفترض ديدات أنَّ حذف كلمة " ALAH" في طبعة حديثة من ترجمة سكوفيلد دليل على خفَّة اليد! بينما الكلمة جاءت في هامش تفسيري, وليس في نصّ الكتاب المقدس! ويقول ديدات في صفحة 17 من كتابه إنَّ المسيحيين لا يعتبرون الهامش أسفل الصفحة جزءاً من كلمة الله - فكيف لا يلتزم ديدات بالمقاييس التي يضعها بنفسه؟!*

*أما اسم "الله" في اللغة العربية فمشتقَّ من السريانية "ألاها ALAHA" وكانت الكلمة هي اسم الجلالة قبل القرآن, فمحمد نبي المسلمين هو ابن عبدالله. فليس هناك ما يريد ديدات أن يثبته, وليس هناك ما يستدعي ثورته وهيجانه على "خفة يد" ناشر ترجمة سكوفيلد للكتاب المقدس!الفقرات المتماثلة في الكتاب المقدس*

*لا نحتاج أن نتعامل بتوسُّع مع الفصل الذي كتبه ديدات بعنوان "اعترافات ملعونة" فليس فيه سوى إقراره أنَّ الإنجيل قد عانى من أخطاء نصّية مثل تلك التي تعرَّضنا لها فيما سبق. ولقد قلنا إنَّ القرآن تواجهه أيضاً نفس المشاكل, ولذلك لا نعتقد أنَّ علينا أن نعير أي اهتمام لما يثيره ديدات من أمور غير جدية.*




*غير أننا نتعجّب بشدة, لتصريح فادح الخطأ لديدات قال فيه: "من بين أربعة آلاف مخطوطة مختلفة يتفاخر بها المسيحيون, اختار آباء الكنيسة أربعاً فقط تتفق مع تحيُّزهم وأسموها أناجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا" صفحة 24. مرة أخرى يكشف ديدات عن جهله الرهيب بموضوعه, حيث أنَّ هذه الأربعة آلاف مخطوطة هي نسخ من 27 سفراً تكوَّن منها العهد الجديد. ومئات من هذه المخطوطات هي نسخ من الأربعة أناجيل المشار إليها. وأنَّ مثل هذه التصريحات تجبرنا على أن نستنتج أنَّ ما كتبه ديدات لا يمكن - مهما اتَّسع به الخيال - أن يُعتبر نقداً علمياً للكتاب المقدس! بل هو وابل من السباب الصاخب ضد الكتاب المقدس, من رجل لا يطابق جهله سوى تحامله البالغ الشدة ضد الكتاب المقدس.*

*هذا التحامل يكشف عن نفسه بوضوح في الصفحة التالية, حيث يزعم ديدات أنَّ كتب موسى الخمسة لا يمكن اعتبارها كلمة الله ولا كلمات موسى. فأسفار موسى تقول: "قال الرب لموسى" وهذا خطاب للغائب يتكرر كثيراً. وكأنَّ ديدات لا يدرك أساليب الكتابة, فقد اختار موسى أن يتكلم عن نفسه بضمير الغائب - وديدات يزعم أنَّ هذه الكلمات تأتي "من شخص ثالث يسجّل أحداثاً سمع عنها" صفحة 25. فإذا  صحَّ كلام ديدات عن أسفار موسى, فهو يصحّ أيضاً على القرآن, فلا يكون القرآن كلمة الله أو حتى كلمات نبي, بل "كتابة شخص ثالث يسجل أحداثاً سمع عنها". لأننا نقرأ في القرآن: "إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ" سورة المائدة 5:110. ولا نرى فرقاً بين كلام الرب لموسى في الكتاب المقدس وكلام الله للمسيح في القرآن. وهكذا نرى  أنَّ أي نقد للكتاب المقدس يستخدم منطق ديدات هذا لا بد أن يرتد فيصيب القرآن بالمثل.*

*وبالطبع لم يكتب موسى تفاصيل موته كما يسخر ديدات فالتثنية 34 كتبه خليفة موسى, النبي يشوع, وهو أيضاً الذي كتب السفر الذي يحمل اسمه, والتالي مباشرة لهذا الأصحاح - فالتوراة كلها وحي الله لأنبياء الله.*




*ويتناول ديدات في الفصل السادس من كتيبه موضوع أصالة الأناجيل الأربعة. ويبدأ مفترضاً أنَّ هناك دليلاً من داخل إنجيل متى يثبت أنَّ متى ليس هو كاتب الإنجيل الأول صفحة 26. ويعلل ذلك بأنَّ متى يتكلم عن نفسه في الإنجيل بضمير الغائب. وقد رأينا فيما سبق ضعف هذا النهج من التفكير. فالقرآن الذي يقول المسلمون عنه إنه كلام الله, يجيء الكلام فيه أحياناً عن الله بضمير الغائب. ولا نستطيع أن ندرك كيف يجادل مسلم بشأن أصالة أي سفر من الكتاب المقدس لمجرد أنَّ كاتبه يتحدث عن نفسه بضمير الغائب.*

*ويقدم ديدات في كتابه صورة لمقدمة إنجيل متى لكاتبها ج.ب. فيليبس تقدم فهماً أكبر. يقول فيليبس: "نَسَب التراث القديم هذه البشارة إلى متى الرسول, ولكن معظم علماء اليوم يرفضون هذا الرأي. والكاتب الذي ندعوه الآن "متى" للراحة واختصار الوقت اعتمد على المصادر الغامضة, التي ربما كانت مجموعة من التراث الشفهي" صفحة 28. وللتعليق نقول: إنَّ أي شخص يعرف معنى "التفكير السليم" سيفكر ملياً في الحقائق التالية:*




*1 نسب التقليد المسيحي المبكر هذا الإنجيل بالإجماع إلى البشير متى. واعتقاد بعض "علماء اليوم" ليس بذي وزن في مواجهة الشهادة الموضوعية لأولئك الذين عاشوا في الوقت الذي نُسخ كُتب فيه الإنجيل ووُزِّع لأول مرة. وواضح أنَّ ليس كل علماء اليوم يرفضون أنَّ متى هو كاتب هذا الإنجيل. إنها مدرسة معينة من العلماء التي تفعل ذلك, هم أولئك الذين لا يؤمنون بعقيدة الخليقة, ويعتبرون قصة نوح والطوفان خرافة, كما يستهزئون من أنَّ يونان أمضى ثلاثة أيام في بطن حوت! ونحن على ثقة أنَّ قراءنا المسلمين يعرفون كيف يزِنون قدر مثل هؤلاء "العلماء". أما العلماء الذين يقرُّون بأنَّ هذه القصص حقائق تاريخية فإنهم يقبلون وبدون استثناء أنَّ متى هو كاتب هذا الإنجيل.*




*2 يقول فيليبس إنَّ كاتب هذا الإنجيل لا زال "بكل راحة" يمكن أن يُسمَّى متى, حيث لا بديل معقول لغير ذلك, كما أنَّ تاريخ الكنيسة الأولى لم يفترض كاتباً غيره في أي وقت من الأوقات.*




*3 ما يسمّونه "المصادر الغامضة" هي غامضة في نظرهم فقط لأنها حصيلة الوهم الذي أوحى به خيال "علماء اليوم". إنها ليست غامضة فقط, بل هي خرافة ومعتقد زائف. ليس هناك دليل تاريخي من أي نوع على أنَّ مجموعة من التقاليد الشفهية كان لها وجود في أي وقت من الأوقات.*

*إنه لأمر صعب أن نعطي اهتماماً جدياً لشكاوى ديدات على أنَّ متى نقل عن مرقس, وأنَّ إشعياء 37 مكرر في 2ملوك 19. إنَّ منطقه الذي يبني عليه افتراضه بأنَّ مثل هذا النقل الحرفي ينفي أن يكون الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله, منطق يصعب علينا متابعته. ويحتاج المرء أن يعرف فقط خلفية إنجيل مرقس ليكتشف حماقة النهج الذي يتبعه ديدات في جدله. لقد سجل لنا بابياس وهو من آباء الكنيسة أنَّ الرسول بطرس كان مصدر المعلومات لإنجيل مرقس, فقد كانت لدى بطرس معلومات مباشرة عن حياة المسيح أكثر من متى. والتغيير الذي حدث لبطرس جاء ذكره في إنجيل متى الأصحاح الرابع, بينما التغيير الذي جرى في حياة متى يذكره في أصحاح 9, أي بعد فترة كبيرة تمَّت فيها أحداث كثيرة شاهدها بطرس. وكان بطرس دائماً مع المسيح بخلاف متى. لقد شاهد بطرس واقعة التجلي مرقس 9:2 كما كان حاضراً في بستان جثسيماني مرقس 14:33 بينما متى كان غائباً في الحالتين.*

*لم يكن متى يستطيع أن يجد مصدراً لإنجيله يمكن الاعتماد عليه أكثر من هذا. وحيث أنه نقل عن نص إنجيلي للكتاب المقدس, لا نستطيع أن ندرك كيف يمكن أن يفقد إنجيله اعتباره كمرجع وكتاب أصيل!!*

*وإذا كان ديدات يستطيع أن يبرهن أنَّ روايات الكتاب المقدس - كتلك التي يقدّمها على أنَّ لها متشابهات في كتب مقدسة أخرى - سابقة تاريخياً على الأناجيل, وأنَّ هذه الأعمال مجموعة خرافات أو قصص خيالية, إذن لكنا نتناول ما يثيره من نقاط بجدية أكثر! ولكن توجد قصص كثيرة في القرآن قُدِّمت على أنها تاريخ حقيقي, بينما لها متشابهات في القرآن نفسه. فقصة آدم وردت في عشر سور, وقصة خلقه وردت في الحجر والكهف وص, وسقوطه في البقرة والأعراف وطه. وقصة إبراهيم وردت في خمس وعشرين سورة قرآنية. ثم أن لقصص القرآن متشابهات في كتب القصص اليهودية في فترة ما قبل الإسلام. فمثلاً يسجل القرآن قصة قتل قايين أخاه هابيل سورة المائدة 5:27-32 وهي قصة موجودة في سفر التكوين. على أننا نجد إضافة قرآنية لا شبيه لها في الكتاب المقدس, فيقول القرآن: "فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَاباً يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ" سورة المائدة 5:31. وفي كتاب يهودي للقصص الشعبية نقرأ أنَّ آدم بكى هابيل ولم يعرف ماذا يفعل بجثته, إلى أن رأى غراباً ينقر في الأرض ويدفن قرينه الميت. عند ذلك قرر آدم أن يفعل مثل ما فعل الغراب كتاب الربي أليعازار فصل 21. ويقول القرآن إنَّ قايين هو الذي رأى الغراب, بينما في الكتاب اليهودي آدم هو الذي رآه. ولكن فضلاً عن هذا الاختلاف الصغير فإنَّ التشابه بين القصتين واضح. وحيث أنَّ الكتاب اليهودي يسبق القرآن, فيبدو أنَّ القرآن أخذ القصة بتعديل مناسب ليجعلها جزءاً من الوحي. فإذا لقي هذا الاستنتاج رفضاً, فليقولوا لنا لماذا يرفضونه.*

*ونقرأ في القرآن: "مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْساً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً" سورة المائدة 5:32. عند النظرة الأولى تظهر هذه الآية كما لو لم تكن لها علاقة بما قبلها. لماذا تكون حياة أو موت شخص كإحياء أو إبادة كل الجنس البشري؟ هذا أمر غير واضح. ولكن عندما نرجع لتقليد يهودي آخر نجد نقطة الوصل بين القصة وما تلاها. ونرجع هنا إلى المشنا حيث نقرأ: "نجد أنه قيل في موضوع قايين الذي قتل أخاه: "صوت دماء أخيك يصرخ" تكوين 4:10. لم تَقُل التوراة "دم" بالمفرد بل "دماء" بالجمع, أي دمه ودم نسله. لقد خلق الإنسان فرداً ليُظهر أنَّ مَنْ يقتل فرداً واحداً فكأنما قتل الجنس كله, وأنَّ من يحفظ حياة فرد واحد فكأنما حفظ الجنس كله" مشنا سنهدريم 4:5. وطبقاً للمعلم اليهودي الذي كتب هذه الكلمات, فإنَّ استخدام كلمة "دماء" بالجمع في التوراة يعني ليس فقط دم رجل واحد ولكن دم كل نسله. ونحن نعتبر تفسيره هذا تخميناً مبالغاً فيه. ولكننا مضطرون أن نسأل: كيف يكون الوحي الإلهي في القرآن تكراراً واضحاً لمعتقدات معلم يهودي؟ لا يمكننا إلا أن نستنتج أنَّ القرآن أخذ هذا التعليم المتعلق بكامل الأمة من مصدر يهودي, دون أن يذكر من أين نشأت هذه الصلة.*

*إنَّ ما تحويه قصة الغراب من توافق بين القرآن والقصص الشعبية اليهودية, ثم توافق فلسفة أنَّ قتْل رجل واحد يتضمن قتل نسله معه, يجعلاننا نرى بوضوح رداً قوياً على تهجُّمات ديدات التي لا مبرر لها! وعلى ديدات من باب أوْلى أن يفسر لنا كيف تشابه بعض فقرات قرآنية كتباً يهودية عن القصص الشعبية.*

*ويختتم ديدات هذا الفصل حيث يصف الذين يؤمنون أنَّ كل كلمة وفاصلة ونقطة في الكتاب المقدس هي كلمة الله, هم "دعاة الإنجيل الصخَّابون" صفحة 33. ونحن لا نتعاطف مع المتعصّبين ولكن في ضوء الأدلة التي درسناها حتى الآن, نستطيع أن ندعو ديدات "أحد دعاة القرآن الصخَّابين".المتناقضات المزعومة في الكتاب المقدس*

*يبدأ ديدات فصله السابع "اختبار الصلاحية" بادعاء أنَّ هناك تناقضاً بين سفر صموئيل الثاني 24:1 حيث نقرأ أنَّ الرب حرَّك داود ليحصي بني إسرائيل, وسفر أخبار الأيام الأول 21:1 حيث يذكر أنَّ الشيطان هو الذي حرَّكه لفعل ذلك. وأي شخص له معرفة معقولة بالكتاب المقدس والقرآن سيدرك في الحال أنَّ ديدات لا يقدم شيئاً سوى فهمه الميئوس منه وغير السليم لصفة مميزة للفلسفة الدينية لكلٍّ من الكتابين. ففي القرآن نجد فقرة مشابهة تلقي ضوءاً على هذا الموضوع: "أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ تَؤُّزُهُمْ أَّزاً" سورة مريم 19:83. نرى هنا أنَّ الله يسلِّط الشياطين على الكافرين. ومع أنَّ الله هو الذي يحركهم للأذى والإرباك, فإنه يستخدم الشياطين لإثارتهم في هذا الاتجاه. وبنفس الطريقة عمل الله ضد داود واستخدم الشيطان لحثِّه على إحصاء إسرائيل. وعلى نحو مشابه نقرأ في سفر أيوب بالكتاب المقدس أنَّ الشيطان أُعطي سلطاناً على أيوب ليؤذيه أيوب 1:12. ولكن الله تكلم فيما بعد كما لو كان هو الذي تحرك ضد أيوب أيوب 2:3. ففي أي وقت يثير الشيطان الإنسان, يمكن وصف ذلك أنه من الله, لأنه بدون إذن الله لا يقدر الشيطان أن يحقق شيئاً. وإليك ما قاله الزمخشري في الكشاف تفسيراً لسورة البقرة 2:7 "خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمِ غِشَاوَةٌ" : "فالشيطان هو الخاتم في الحقيقة, أو الكافر. إلا أنَّ الله سبحانه, لما كان هو الذي أقْدره ومكَّنه, أُسند إليه الختم كما يُسند الفعل إلى المسبِّب".*

*إنَّ أشخاصاً عديمي الخبرة مثل ديدات, يجب أن يأخذوا دروساً في فقه وفلسفة القرآن من علماء مشهورين مثل الزمخشري, قبل أن يُعرّضوا أنفسهم للسخرية بسبب هجومهم الذي لا مبرر له على الكتاب المقدس.*

*وأثار ديدات الشكوك في صحة الكتاب المقدس بسبب اختلاف أرقام بين سفر وآخر من أسفار التوراة. ولا شيء من ذلك في العهد الجديد. والواضح أنَّ كل ما أثاره ديدات لا يؤثر على عقيدة, وما يعتبره أخطاءً, لا قيمة له على مضمون الكتاب المقدس ككل.*




*ولا يُخفى أنَّ هذه قد تكون أخطاءً قليلة الأهمية من الناسخين - ولكن هناك ردوداً توضيحية على كل ما أثاره ديدات.*


*1 فالفرق بين عدد سنوات الجوع في سفري صموئيل الثاني 24:13 وأخبار الأيام الأول 21:12 ثلاث سنوات أو سبعاً مرجعه أنَّ النبي الذي كتب سفر صموئيل حَسَب سنتين من مجاعة خفيفة, يقل فيهما الطعام المخزون لانعدام المطر, ثم ثلاث سنين من مجاعة شديدة, وبعدها حسَب سنتين من مجاعة خفيفة بعد نزول المطر.*




*2 والفرق بين عدد المركبات في صموئيل الثاني 10:18 سبعمائة مركبة وعددها في أخبار الأيام الأول 19:18 سبعة آلاف مركبة أنَّ النبي الذي كتب صموئيل الثاني كتب عدد المركبات, أما النبي الذي كتب سفر أخبار الأيام الأول فكتب عدد الرجال الذين في المركبات. في كل مركبة عشرة, فصار سبعة آلاف. والدليل على ذلك قوله إنَّ داود "قتل" المركبات. ولا شك أنَّ الذين قُتلوا هم الفرسان لا المركبات. أما ذكر الرجال كمشاة مرة وكفرسان مرة أخرى, فلأنهم تحاربوا مرة مشاة وأخرى على الخيل.*




*3 والفرق بين سعة الحوض كما يوردها سفر ملوك الأول 7:26 ألفي بث وبين السعة كما يوردها سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 4:5 ثلاثة آلاف بث أنَّ النبي الذي كتب سفر الملوك الأول يذكر ما يسعه الحوض بدون أن يفيض على حافتيه عند الاغتسال فيه, بينما النبي الذي كتب سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني ذكر سعة الحوض عندما يمتلئ لآخره بالماء.*




*4 أما أنَّ سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 9:25 يذكر أنه كان لسليمان أربعة آلاف مذود خيل, بينما يذكر سفر الملوك الأول 4:26 أنه كان له أربعون ألف مذود خيل, فلأنَّ سليمان كان له أربعة آلاف مذود خيل كبيرة, بكل واحد عشرة مذاود صغيرة - فالمذود الكبير يسع عشرة رؤوس من الخيل.*

*ولو استعملنا منطق ديدات لادَّعينا أنَّ هناك تناقضاً ملموساً في القرآن, حيث يوم واحد عند الله كألف سنة عند الإنسان سورة السجدة 32:5 بينما في سورة المعارج يوم واحد كخمسين ألف سنة سورة المعارج 70:4. فعلى ديدات أن يفسر لنا كيف اختفت من القرآن 49000 سنة!الكتابات الفاضحة في الكتاب المقدس*

*في الفصل الثامن من كتيّبه يبني ديدات الكثير على قصة زنا يهوذا بإحدى محارمه وهي ثامار سفر التكوين 38 وقصص أخرى مشابهة مثل قصة علاقة لوط بابنتيه سفر التكوين 19. ويبني ديدات على هذا أنَّ الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يكون كلمة الله لوجود مثل هذه القصص فيه.*




*ومن الصعب علينا تتبُّع هذا الخط من التفكير. فلا يمكن أن نرفض كتاباً يقول إنه كلمة الله لمجرد أنه يُظهر الناس - حتى أحسن الناس - في أسوأ حالاتهم. إنَّ كل القصص التي يهاجم بها ديدات تتصل بشرّ الإنسان, ولكنه يغفل قصص الصالحين الأتقياء.*

*ويظهر الله في الكتاب المقدس كله بأنه كلي القداسة وتام الصلاح وعظيم في محبته. ونحن سعداء أنَّ ديدات لا يقول إنَّ صفات الله في الكتاب المقدس موضع لوم, وهذا هو كل ما يهمنا حينما يتصل الأمر بتحديد ما إذا كان كتابٌ ما هو كلمة الله. فإذا كان الكتاب المقدس يكشف عن خطايا البشر, فإنه في الواقع يرفض أن يغطي زلات أحسنهم. ولذلك فهو جدير بأن يكون كلمة الله, لأنه يعني بتسبيح وحمد الله لا الإنسان. إنَّ مجد الله هو هدف الكتاب المقدس وليس المجد الزائف للإنسان!*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست*

*ونتعجب كيف تجاهل ديدات قصةً في الكتاب المقدس تكشف شراً أعظم من كل الشرور التي اختار أن يكتب عنها. ففي سفر صموئيل الثاني 11 نقرأ أنَّ داود رأى بثشبع تستحم فأمر بإحضارها وارتكب معها الزنا. وعندما حملت بطفل عمل داود على قتل زوجها أوريا واتَّخذها زوجة له. إنَّ هذه القصة - على أقل تقدير - تساوي جميع القصص التي أشار إليها ديدات معاً في شرها, ولكنه اختار بعناية أن لا يذكرها, لماذا؟ لأنَّ القرآن أيضاً يذكرها. نقرأ في سورة "ص" أنَّ رجلين مثلا أمام داود, واحد كان له 99 نعجة, وجاره عنده نعجة واحدة. وطلب صاحب النعاج التسعة والتسعين النعجة الوحيدة التي عند جاره. فحكم داود بأنَّ الذي له 99 نعجة قد أخطأ في حق جاره بطلب نعجته الوحيدة. بعد ذلك, نقرأ أنَّ داود أدرك أنَّ المثل كان ضده شخصياً. ويذكر القرآن أنَّ الله قال له: "وَظَنَّ دَاوُدُ أَنَّمَا فَتَنَّاهُ فَاسْتَغْفَرَ رَبَّهُ وَخَرَّ رَاكِعاً وَأَنَابَ 25 فَغَفَرْنَا لَهُ ذَلِكَ" سورة ص 38:24و25. فما هي فتنة داود التي تاب عنها, فنال مغفرة الله؟ لا بد لنا من الرجوع إلى التوراة لنجد الإجابة. في صموئيل الثاني 12 نقرأ أنَّ النبي ناثان حدَّث داود عن غني عنده قطيع من الخراف, ولكنه عندما احتاج لخروف من أجل وليمة, أخذ الخروف الوحيد الذي يملكه أحد خدامه. فغضب داود على الرجل الغني, فقال ناثان: "أَنْتَ هُوَ الرَّجُلُ! هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنَا مَسَحْتُكَ مَلِكاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنْقَذْتُكَ مِنْ يَدِ شَاوُلَ وَأَعْطَيْتُكَ بَيْتَ سَيِّدِكَ وَنِسَاءَ سَيِّدِكَ فِي حِضْنِكَ, وَأَعْطَيْتُكَ بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ ذلِكَ قَلِيلًا كُنْتُ أَزِيدُ لَكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا. لِمَاذَا احْتَقَرْتَ كَلامَ الرَّبِّ لِتَعْمَلَ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ؟ قَدْ قَتَلْتَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيَّ بِالسَّيْفِ, وَأَخَذْتَ امْرَأَتَهُ لَكَ امْرَأَةً, وَإِيَّاهُ قَتَلْتَ بِسَيْفِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ." 2صموئيل 12:7-9. واضح الآن كيف "فتن الله" داود! كما يقول القرآن. لقد كان له أكثر مما يحتاج وزوجات كثيرات, لكنه أخذ لنفسه الزوجة الوحيدة لخادمه. وعندما قال داود: "قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ". أجابه ناثان: "الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً قَدْ نَقَلَ عَنْكَ خَطِيَّتَكَ" 2صموئيل 12:13. فالقرآن والكتاب المقدس متشابهان في رواية ارتكاب داود الزنا مع بثشبع. 
*


*ونحتاج فقط لأن نركز على قول أمرين:*




*1 واضح أنَّ ديدات اختار أن يتجاهل هذه القصة عن شر داود, لأنه يعرف أنَّ لها ما يطابقها في القرآن.*


*2 إنَّ القرآن يؤيد رواية الكتاب المقدس, فلا يوجد اعتراض سليم على ما ورد به من قصص يهاجمها ديدات.*


*جميع الأنبياء هم من دم ولحم, وارتكابهم لأي ذنب جسيم كان أمراً محتماً, شأنهم شأن سائر البشر, ولا يمكن أن نهاجم الكتاب المقدس لأنه لم يرحم الأنبياءحينما كشف أعمالهم. محمد نفسه كان رجل عاطفة مشبوبة, مثل أي رجل آخر. ورغم أنه كان له تسع زوجات في وقت واحد, لكنه لم يستطع أن يكبح رغبته في أن يعاشر من يقع عليها اختياره بدلاً من معاشرة كل واحدة بالدور. وعندما نزلت سورة الأحزاب 33:51 والتي أعطته "إذناً إلهياً" أن يعاشر أياً من زوجاته حينما يرغب في ذلك, قالت له زوجته المفضلة, عائشة: "إنَّ الله يسرع لك في هواك" صحيح البخاري مجلد 6 صفحة 295.*




*أما المسيح فهو الإنسان الوحيد الذي عاش دون أن يخضع لنزوات ورغبات وضعفات باقي البشر. ويسأل ديدات في ضوء ما جاء في 2تيموثاوس 3:16: تحت أي عنوان نستطيع أن نرتب القصص التي يذكرها؟ وسوف أعطيه جواباً على سؤاله:*




*1 من أجل التعليم: بأنَّ كل الناس خطاة بما في ذلك الأنبياء وأحسن الناس. والجميع في حاجة إلى الغفران, الذي هو هبة نعمة الله في المسيح يسوع.*




*2 من أجل التوبيخ: لا يمكن أن يرتكب الإنسان الشر ضد الله دون أن يجني العواقب.*

*لقد كان يهوذا أكبر من شقيقه يوسف. ولقد ارتكب يهوذا الإثم المعيب مع زوجة ولده دون أن يعرف من تكون. ولكن يوسف رفض أن يرتكب الإثم مع زوجة فوطيفار. وعاقب الله يهوذا وكافأ يوسف, عندما جثا يهوذا وإخوته جميعاً أمام يوسف حاكم مصر, وهم يطلبون منه الطعام الذي يمسك رمقهم!*



*3 من أجل التقويم: رغم أنَّ الله قد يغفر لنا ذنوبنا, لكنه قد يجعلنا نعاني من نتائجها, لأنَّ في هذا خير لنا. لقد نال داود الغفران عما ارتكبه من زنا, ولكنه عانى من أربع هزائم كبيرة في حياته نتيجة لخطيته. وقد ساهم ذلك في تقويمه, فلم يرتكب مثل ذلك الإثم مرة أخرى.*




*4 من أجل التدريب في البر: هذه الأحداث جميعاً ترينا أنَّ الإنسان ليس فيه برٌ موروث, لكن لديه فقط أشر الإمكانيات إذا توافرت له الفرصة أن يرتكب أفظع الشرور. وما يعوزنا هو أن نفتش عن بر الله الذي نناله بالإيمان بالمسيح.*

*بعد أن تاب داود عن جريمته النكراء صلَّى قائلا: "قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اَللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. لا تَطْرَحْنِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ, وَرُوحَكَ الْقُدُّوسَ لا تَنْزِعْهُ مِنِّي. رُدَّ لِي بَهْجَةَ خَلاصِكَ, وَبِرُوحٍ مُنْتَدِبَةٍ اعْضُدْنِي" مزمور 51: 10-12.*

*يستطيع الخطاة أن يحصلوا على بر الله بالتوبة عن خطاياهم وطلب غفران الله والثقة فيه لنوال الخلاص. قد عبَّر بطرس الرسول عن ذلك بقوله: "تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا, فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ" أعمال الرسل 
*


*2:38.سلسلة نسب المسيح*




*يبدأ ديدات الفصل الاخير من كتيِّبه مفترضاً أنَّ هناك تناقضاً بين سلسلة نسب المسيح كما جاءت في إنجيلي متى ولوقا, وذلك لوجود اختلاف كبير في الأسماء كما أوردها الكاتبان. وهذا الاختلاف بين القائمتين - في رأي ديدات - يثبت أنَّ "كلاً من الكاتبين كاذب مرتبك" صفحة 54. وإنه لأمر شديد الوقْع على فهمنا أن نصدق اتهام ديدات رجالاً ثابروا على تسجيل أقدس وأصدق تعليم في تاريخ الإنسانية, فيقول إنهم كانوا "كاذبين مرتبكين" كما يزعم! ولحسن الحظ أننا لا نشارك ديدات في تحامله على الكتاب المقدس, ونستطيع لذلك أن نفحص هذا السؤال بموضوعية.*

*من الحقائق الواضحة أنَّ نسب الإنسان محدَّد بسلسلتين من النسب لا ثالث لهما, إحداهما من أبيه, والثانية من أمه. لم يكن يوسف الأب الجسدي ليسوع, ولكن كان لا بد أن يُنظر إليه على أنه أبوه فيما يتعلق بسلسلة نسبه, بحسب نظام الشريعة اليهودية. ولذلك يكتب متى نسب يسوع من جهة أسرة يوسف. وفي روايته بعد ذلك عن مولد المسيح يركز على دور يوسف باعتباره وليّ أمره الطبيعي, وباعتباره خطيب مريم أمه.*




*ويذكر ديدات عَرَضاً أنه طبقاً للوقا 3:23 "يُظَن أنَّ يوسف كان أبا يسوع" صفحة 52 دون أن يضيف أي تعليق. وهنا, وعند هذه الكلمة الواحدة, نجد مفتاح نسب يسوع كما ورد في إنجيل لوقا. ففي قائمة السَّلف الذين يذكر أسماءهم لا نجد ذِكراً لامرأة. ورغم أنه يركز على دور مريم في ولادة المسيح, إلا أنه عندما يأتي لسلسلة نسبها لا يصف يسوع كابن مريم, بل "كما كان يُظنّ ابن يوسف" بمعنى أنه حتى يحتفظ بسلسلة النسب من الذكور, وضع اسم يوسف بدلاً من اسمها. وقد كان لوقا حريصاً جداً أن يذكر كلمة "يُظَن" في سلسلة النسب حتى لا يكون هناك أي لبس بشأنها, وحتى يُفهم قرّاءه أنها ليست سلسلة نسب يوسف. وهذا الشرح البسيط يزيل فوراً ما يزعم ديدات أنه تناقض! وبرغم أنَّ الحقائق الصادقة قد شُرحت على مرّ القرون, فإنَّ الذين أعماهم التحامل يستمرُّون في كيل هذه التهمة الصبيانية أنَّ متى ولوقا متناقضان!*

*وبينما يحاول ديدان أن يحافظ على زعمه بوجود تناقضٍ بين كُتَّاب الكتاب المقدس, فهو يتهم متى أنه يعطي المسيح سلسلة سلف مخزية, إذ يذكر متى أسماء "زناة من الأسلاف الحقراء" صفحة 52. فإذا فحصنا إنجيل متى نجد أربع نساء في سلسلة نسب يسوع, هنَّ ثامار التي عاشرت يهوذا وهو من محارمها, وراحاب وهي عاهرة من الأمم, وراعوث وهي أيضا أممية, وأخيراً بثشبع التي زنت مع داود. وذكْر متى هؤلاء النسوة الأربع أمر له دلالة كبيرة. فواضح أنه لم يرِدْ إهانة يسوع بذكر أسمائهن ولو كانت هناك أي وصمة عار تتصل بمثل هذا السَّلف لذَكَر متى أسماء نساء تقيات انحدر يسوع منهنَّ مثل سارة ورفقة. فلماذا اختار أن يذكر على وجه التحديد أسماء أولئك النسوة الأربع اللائي "أفسدن نقاوة سلسلة سلفه"؟ ما أسرع ما يعطينا متى جوابه على ذلك! فالطفل الذي سيولد: "اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ, لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ" متى 1:21.*

*جاء يسوع للعالم لأجل أشخاص مثل ثامار وراحاب وراعوث وبثشبع. جاء ليخلِّص مثل هؤلاء من خطاياهم, ويكون خلاصه في متناول جميع الناس, يهوداً أو أمماً على حد سواء. وكما قال هو نفسه لليهود وللتلاميذ في إحدى المناسبات: "لا يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ بَلِ الْمَرْضَى. فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لا ذَبِيحَةً, لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ" متى 9:12و13.*

*فإذا كنت أيها القارئ تتصور أنَّ المجهودات الدينية التي تبذلها على مرّ السنين تُحسب لك براً أمام الله, وأنَّ الله سيتغاضى عن ذنوبك, إذن لتتابع بحثك غير المثمر عن البر الذاتي. لا يلزمك أن تنظر ليسوع, فهو لن يساعدك وأنت بهذا الفكر.*

*لكن إن كنت تعرف أنَّ خطاياك كثيرة, وإن كنت قد اكتشفت حقيقة ذاتك, وأنه لا يوجد فيك برٌ, وإن كنت أميناً مع نفسك وآمنت بهذه الحقائق, إذن تعال إلى يسوع, فهو قد جاء ليخلص من هم مثلك, وهو قادر أن يطهرك ويخلّصك من جميع خطاياك.*

*ولسنا نريد أن نتعامل طويلاً مع تساؤلات ديدات عمن كتبوا الكتاب المقدس, فقد أكد يسوع أنَّ كل كتب العهد القديم كما تسلّمها اليهود هي كلمة الله الموحى بها, واستشهد منها, وأعلن أن الكتب المقدسة كما تسلّموها لا يمكن نقضها يوحنا 10:35, وشهد الروح القدس بمثل ذلك تماماً في جميع مواقع الكنيسة المسيحية بالنسبة لكتب العهد الجديد. والقرآن أيضاً يقدم تأييداً كاملاً للكتب المقدسة الخاصة باليهود والمسيحيين, لأنه يعلن أنَّ محمداً جاء مصدِّقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه, يشهد له بالصحة ويحافظ عليه سورة المائدة 5:48.الخاتمة*

*نستخلص نتيجة واحدة من كل ما سبق. لقد فشل ديدات في أن يشكّك في الكتاب المقدس على أنه كلمة الله. ومثله مثل جومَّال من قبله, لقد كشف عن نفسه كناقد لا قيمة لنقده للكتب المقدسة المسيحية.*

*يُضاف إلى ذلك, أنه مما يؤسف له حقاً أن نرى فقط روح السلبية في سلوكها التي تملأ كل صفحة من كتيبه. ليس هناك أي جهد في أي مكان من كتيبه لتناول ما يحتويه الكتاب المقدس بطريقة موضوعية. لم تصدر كلمة طيبة ولو مرة واحدة عن الكتاب المقدس. وإنه لمما يدعونا للعجب أن يستطيع إنسان ما أن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ويتفحَّصه ثم يكتب عنه بحثاً ليس فيه غير النقد السلبي. فمن أول صفحة إلى آخر صفحة يواجه ديدات قارئه بروح من التحامل المسرف, لا يستحق معه أن نقبل ما يدَّعيه لنفسه أنه "عالم في الكتاب المقدس".*

*في صفحة 41 من كتيبه يحض ديدات قرَّاءه أن يحصلوا على نسخة مجانية من الإنجيل من "مركز الصداقة" الذي لنا. ولقد قررت مرة أن أزور واحداً من المسلمين العديدين الذين - نتيجة لذلك - كتبوا لنا طالبين كتاباً مقدساً. وقد وجدت أنَّ هذا الشاب قد اتبع نصيحة ديدات الواردة في نفس الصفحة بأن يضع خطاً بمداد ملوَّن أسفل كل ما يزعم أنه تناقض أو فقرات فاضحة. ولم يضيّع هذا الشاب وقتاً في العثور على النصوص التي كان يبحث عنها, والتي وعده ديدات - بلا جدوى - أنها سوف تربك وتدحض حجة أي مبشر أو عالم مسيحي يقابله صفحة 41. وفيما عدا هذه النصوص التي طالب ديدات قرَّاءه بقراءتها لم يبذل هذا الشاب أي جهد ليقرأ الكتاب المقدس أو يعرف ما يعلّمه.*

*لقد كنا نأمل أن تكون روح الحرب الصليبية قد دُفنت, لكن يظهر أنَّ بعض المؤلفين المسلمين مصممون على إحيائها في قلوب شباب المسلمين اليوم. أي فائدة تُرجى عندما يطالع قارئ كتاباً لا لهدف سوى للعثور على أخطاء فيه؟! وأي عقلية هذه التي تحرك الناس للبحث عن لا شيء سوى أخطاء مفترضة في كتاب, حتى وقبل أن يقرأوا كلمة واحدة منه؟! لقد أحسن مؤلف مسيحي حين قال عن الكتاب المقدس: "إنه كلمة مدهشة أعطاها الله للإنسان. وإنَّ عمق وجمال هذه الكلمة سوف يغيب عن الذين يقرأونها بهدف النقد فقط".*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله نعم  الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله  ردٌّ على كتاب أحمد ديدات"هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟"  جون جلكرايست*

*لقد تشجعتُ كثيراً باستلام خطابات من المسلمين يطلبون نسخاً من الإنجيل, ويُبْدون قدراً كبيراً من الاحترام له, وتشجَّعت كذلك لما اكتشفت أنَّ هناك مؤلفين مسلمين آخرين في أنحاء العالم يتناولون كتابنا المقدس بطريقة مختلفة. فالمؤسسة الإسلامية وهي مؤسسة إسلامية مشهورة نشرت عدة كتب عن الإسلام اتَّبعت نهجاً أكثر نضجاً واحتراماً للكتاب المقدس. وهي تقول عن الإيمان المسيحي في إحدى مطبوعاتها: "إنَّ أهمية حاجة المسلم لأن يدرس المسيحية لا تحتاج لتأكيد. فبينما يدرس كثير من التلاميذ المسيحيين الإسلام, فإنَّ قليلين من المسلمين قد أخذوا على عاتقهم أن يدرسوا المسيحية بجدية. إنَّ الحالة التي يجد المسلمون أنفسهم فيها اليوم تتطلب منهم أن يدرسوا المسيحية. وبالتأكيد فإنَّ أحسن طريقة لدراسة المسيحية هي أن نستشير منابعها, وأن نحلل أفكار وآراء معتنقيها, بدلاً من الخوض في جدل رخيص كما فعل للأسف بعض الكتَّاب المسلمين في الماضي" أحمد فون دنفر - "كتب عامة ومقدمات عن المسيحية" ص 4. (ahmad von denffer, general and introductor; books and christianit). *

*يا لها من كلمات سليمة حكيمة هذه! وللأسف - وكما رأينا - فليس الأمر قاصراً على بعض الكتَّاب المسلمين في الماضي الذين خاضوا في هذا الجدل الرخيص ضد الكتاب المقدس, فلا زال هذا الأمر يحدث اليوم من خلال أمثال ديدات وجومّال. ولا نستطيع غير أن نزكي المشاعر الطيبة في الاقتباس الذي أوردناه, كما نقول لقرائنا المسلمين إنهم لن يحصلوا على أي شيء سوى صورة مشوَّهة تماماً عن المسيحية من كتيّباتٍ مثل الذي نردّ عليه في كتابنا هذا.*

*إنَّ الذين يشاركون ديدات في تحامله على الكتاب المقدس لن يهتموا حتى بتصفّحه كي لا يتغيَّر سلوكهم من جهته, فهم يشبهون الذين يصفهم القرآن أنهم كمثل حمار يحمل أسفاراً سورة الجمعة 62:5. فكما أنَّ الحمار لا يعلم قيمة ما يحمله, كذلك مثل هؤلاء الناس يجهلون الكنز الروحي الذي أخذوه بأيديهم الملطخة. ليت الله القدير في عظيم رحمته ومحبته, يمنحنا جميعاً أن نُقبل إلى معرفة حقه المقدس, راغبين في البحث عنه حيثما يمكن أن نجده. وليت جميع المسلمين الذين لديهم الكتاب المقدس أن يكتشفوا ما به من حقائق مجيدة وجمال مشع, إذ يقرأونه بعقل متفتّح ورغبة صادقة أن يعرفوا ويفهموا تعاليمه وإرشاداته.*​


----------

